# A senior boy who could use some prayers



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Stumpy will be in our prayers. I'm so glad that HB is able to give him the home and care he deserves.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Many, many prayers for Stumpy and his tender hearted caregivers. Going to the candle site to light a candle too. Bless you Stumpy.... may you regain your health so that you can continue to show us humans how to be.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Stumpy is in my prayers and thoughts that the lump is minor and no more bad news for him. Lighting a candle for him.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Stumpy is in my prayers for a good outcome, he been though so much already he deserves a good report.







 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

He will certainly be in my prayers...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Stumpy*

Praying for Stumpy.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Prayers on the way for Stumpy


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Prayers of comfort and healing for Stumpy.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

best wishes to you Stumpy from here in the UK


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Best Aussie wishes and prayers for Stumpy, such a wonderful story that he is being cared for, Bless him,


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Many prayers for Stumpy!!


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Saying Prayers for Stumpy!


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh that Stumpy sounds like such a sweetheart. I really hope that lump turns out to be nothing. Thank goodness for the people from HB. It sounds like they are amazing people. Sending prayers out from MA.


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Candle lit for Stumpy...Prayers are said.............


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Thoughts and prayers for sweet Stumpy.


----------



## fallen_angel727 (Feb 25, 2007)

prayers from Canada for Stumpy


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Prayers for this precious dog--and check in the mail this afternoon to help with his care.


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

Thoughts and prayers for stumpy all the way from the philippines


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Prayers and healing thoughts for dear Stumpy. Thank you, Homeward Bound, for taking this special guy and giving him a chance at a good life.

Also made a small donation to help with his vet expenses.


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

prayers for stumpy


----------



## Spudmom (Mar 10, 2007)

*Stumpy Update*

Was out at Homeward Bound Sanctuary today and got some pics of Stumpy. He is such a love bug. He will have surgery to remove a lump this week. All hoping that it is benign.

The good news today was that he seemed to be getting some feeling in his
rear. We are hopefully, but even if bowel control remains an issue he will
remain at the Sanctuary, and when you see the pics, you will see he is a
happy boy.

To those that sent in donations, thank you!!! My post was not looking for
donations, but for prayers that he continues to get better. As many know,
when I'm looking for money, I am so much more direct (VBG) But to those
that sent donations, it is much appreciated and Tatia and I both told Stumpy
about all his new friends and their generosity.

The current HB newsletter is on line and has a wonderful story of Shadow who is still a work in progress. Check it out at:

http://www.homewardboundgoldens.org/news_articles/news_articles.htm

Here is the link to the pics of Stumpy:

http://www.kodakgallery.com/I.jsp?c=hlkh1pr.bbr3labj&x=0&y=-yxhnc5

Thanks!

Deb


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

What a beautiful Golden soul. He shows such joy on his face. Prayers of healing for Stumpy!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Prayers for that beautiful boy. If only we could accept hardship with such dignity and grace !!!!!!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Deb, all pawsitive thoughts for Stumpy and bless you all for taking care of this sweet soul. FYI, when a dog is fecal incontinent, especially due to neurological issues, it is very easy to "stimulate" them to defecate, using a Vaseline-covered Q-tip. It makes clean up very easy; you put newspaper down under their butt, stimulate their anus, and voila, poop. This would help keep him clean and reduce the need for bottom washing all the time. It works, so you may want to pass this info along to his caregivers


----------



## Spudmom (Mar 10, 2007)

Wow, excellent idea about the Q tip. Will pass on.... His uretha had to be re-routed as well, a new hole in the bladder and a new exit location. That is working fine, but the angle has him peeing on his foot) 

He is happy, and with baby wipes and now the Q tip, should make things easier. 

The good news is he actually was squatting today. Nothing happened, but we are hoping that sensation is returning, which would be such a blessing. But if not he will be loved and well cared for at the sancturary.

Deb


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Deb, if HB can have a canine physical therapist look at him, there are some exercises that will help stimulate the connections between his brain and the nerves to his hind end. Hydrotherapy is also very useful to keep his muscles toned and help to regenerate those nerves. Don't know if HB has access to a pool, but if they do, with the vet's permission, it would probably do Stumpy a world of good to swim. Poor guy to pee on his foot, but then my rescue guy pees on his front legs often....he was confined to a very small space for the first three years and didn't have the luxury of learning to potty properly:-( Izzy's mom Barb has met Finn, my crack head, but I don't think she noticed that he pees on his front legs


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Molly, I noticed in the HB video (on-line) that there is a swimming pool at the sanctuary.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

He is much too handsome even without his tail. He so reminded me of my Hunter I had tears. You can't see the resemvlence so much in myavatar pic of Hunter, but this dog has the same large boned legs, the blocky head, the smile, the same eyes. It was almost like looking at hunter had he been alive today.

The rear end picture is so darn cute. made me think of a bear. Good think i don't live out there or i would be there every day to love on him and play with him. Bless him, i hope he does get some feeling back in his rear.


----------

